# Could you clean the shelves and dust the books?



## giovannino

Dear friends

I've never set a foot wrong in the forum where I usually post (IE) so I hope I won't fall foul of any rules here as I can't speak Romanian.
I'm trying to help a Romanian immigrant who is desperate for a job. He's been taken on on a trial basis as a cleaner in a large house with lots of bookcases. How can I tell him that the owners of the house would like him to tremove all the books, clean the shelves and then put back the books (after dusting them) in the same alphabetical order?
Thank you so much. This guy really needs the job but he speaks no English whatsoever.

giovannino


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the Romanian forum 



> ... the owners of the house would like you to tremove all the books, clean the shelves and then put back the books (after dusting them) in the same alphabetical order.



_Proprietarii vor să dai jos toate cărţile, să cureţi rafturile, să ştergi cărţile de praf şi să le pui la loc cum au fost, în ordine alfabetică.
_
There you go


----------



## giovannino

Trisia, I'm speechless. That was so kind (and fast) of you. Demetrio would like to thank you himself: "multe multumiri din partea noastra". I'm sure I'll have to take advantage of your kindness again.


----------

